# Looking for products to sell in your business?



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

Looking for products to sell in your business? Than this show is for you!

BLACK HILLS GIFT & SOUVENIR SHOW
(Formerly the YOR R.C. Gift & Souvenir Show)

FREE ADMISSION!

March 28 â 30
Spearfish Convention Center
(Exit 14 off I-90)

The closest, and most targeted, show of itâs kind in the region!
(The next closest shows: Denver - 6 hours away; Billings - 5 hours away; Minneapolis - 8 hours away*)
*(Driving times based on start location in Rapid City, SD)

Operated by a family with a Black Hills retail business for other businesses in the Black Hills & surrounding region. Weâre one of you! When we work together, we all prosper!
(Our family owns Black Forest Coffee and Treats in Hill City inside Farmers Daughter.)

Hundreds of products specifically for the Gift & Souvenir Industry.

Many brand new wholesalers this year!
(Nearly half of this years exhibitors offer brand new product lines.)

Gov. Mike Rounds estimates Consumer Spending to increase again this year with statewide spending expected to exceed $1 Billion! Itâs time to stock the shelves and prepare for a fantastic season!

Come out to find great new products for your shelves and support some great local charities at the same time!

Weâre proud to include the following groups this year:
Childrenâs Miracle Network â The American Red Cross
and
SunCatcher Therapeutic Riding Academy

Find out how you and your business can work with these great groups working in our communities! They help us, now itâs our turn to help them!


This show is not open to the general public, only businesses.

HOURS:
Sunday, March 28: Noon - 6:00pm
Monday, March 29: 9:00am - 6:00pm
Tuesday, March 30: 9:00am - 4:00pm

For More Information, visit our website at:
http://www.prassociatessd.com/tradeshows/bhgs.htm


To Pre-Register to attend:
http://www.prassociatessd.com/tradeshows/bhgsprereg.aspx



If you have any questions, just give me a shout!

Carrie in SD


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

Just bumping this up so that everyone sees it! Are anyone of you going to be coming?

Hope you all have a GREAT weekend!

Carrie in SD


----------

